# c# nach java



## nero30 (24. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von eucht evtl. ein Tool mit dem sich .net Programme (c#) nach Java konvertieren lassen ?
Wenn ich googele dann finde ich immer nur den umgekehrten Fall also Java nach .net.
Gibt es da was ?

Gruß
nero


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2008)

Macht für mich wenig Sinn. Der ganze GUI-Kram ist eh nur auf Windows zugeschnitten - sowas lässt sich nicht in Javacode konvertieren.
Wenn du einmal was in C# geschrieben hast, was willst du dann noch mit Java?  ???:L


----------



## christelute (27. Nov 2008)

ja, sowas gibt's nich. da kaum jemand c# verwendet, sondern das meiste in java gemacht wird, hat noch niemand einen grund gesehen, so einen konverter zu programmieren.


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2008)

christelute hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, sowas gibt's nich. da kaum jemand c# verwendet, sondern das meiste in java gemacht wird, hat noch niemand einen grund gesehen, so einen konverter zu programmieren.


Juhu - endlich ist meine Schwiegermutter auch im Web - da hat wohl jemand die Informationsquelle bei denic missbraucht und sich dabei ein wenig strafbar gemacht... tststs


----------



## sth_Weird (8. Jan 2009)

christelute hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, sowas gibt's nich. da kaum jemand c# verwendet, sondern das meiste in java gemacht wird, Hat noch niemand einen grund gesehen, so einen konverter zu programmieren.


ich würd eher sagen sowas gibt's nicht, weil niemand der einmal c# programmiert hat freiwillig wieder nach java zurück will (außer vielleicht für Spezialfälle) ;-)
Und dass kaum jemand C# programmiert...wo hast du denn das her, mir kommt es eher so vor als gäbe es immer weniger Java-Programmierer (jedenfalls wenn ich bei google nach Hilfen und Codeschipsel suche oder mich in Foren tummle)?

gruß
sth_Weird


----------



## Gast (8. Jan 2009)

Hast du dir schonmal https://net2java.dev.java.net/ angeschaut?  Klingt recht vielversprechend.


----------



## Vayu (8. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> christelute hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den kapier ich nicht


----------



## frapo (8. Jan 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht.. muss wohl ein Insider sein. :wink:


----------



## frapo (8. Jan 2009)

sth_Weird hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würd eher sagen sowas gibt's nicht, weil niemand der einmal c# programmiert hat freiwillig wieder nach java zurück will (außer vielleicht für Spezialfälle) ;-)



Tsts.. immer diese wenig objektiven Phrasen.



			
				sth_Weird hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dass kaum jemand C# programmiert...wo hast du denn das her, mir kommt es eher so vor als gäbe es immer weniger Java-Programmierer (jedenfalls wenn ich bei google nach Hilfen und Codeschipsel suche oder mich in Foren tummle)?



Ebenfalls subjektiv, kommt halt immer drauf an wonach man googelt oder was für Schnippsel man sucht.

Zur Abwechslung mal etwas objektives: 
TIOBE - Programming Languages Index oder Joinvision - Nachfrage Programmiersprachen


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

> Zur Abwechslung mal etwas objektives:


interessant...wobei man fragt ob es auch represantativ ist, denn die eine Statistik sieht Java steigend und die andere fallend (bei c# umgekehrt). Nu ja, wahrscheinlich gibt es halt immer noch viele Web-Programmierer, für die das Java halt besser geeignet ist. Bei DB-Zeugs, Xml, GUI, Threading, Grafik, hardwarenahe Geschichten die ich schon mit C# gemacht hab hab ich mir kein Java mehr zurückgewünscht, weil es dort alles immer komplizierter war (sofern die Programmiersprache freigestellt war konnt ich ja parallel googlen, da waren die Tutorials und Hilfen zu C# immer einladender). Nu ja, jedem das seine...
sth_Weir


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2009)

nero30 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kennt jemand von eucht evtl. ein Tool mit dem sich .net Programme (c#) nach Java konvertieren lassen ?


Grasshopper


----------



## frapo (14. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *hardwarenahe Geschichten* die ich schon mit C# gemacht hab...


 Seltsam, wenn du an der CLR vorbei programmierst, du also unmanaged Code schreibst, da tut sich mir die Frage auf warum du nicht gleich C/C++/Assembler nutzt, da bist du dann richtig nah dran am System


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

sth_Weird hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würd eher sagen sowas gibt's nicht, weil niemand der einmal c# programmiert hat freiwillig wieder nach java zurück will (außer vielleicht für Spezialfälle) ;-)



Ich bin seit 7 Jahren Softwareentwickler. 2003/2004 hatte ich ein knappes Jahr lang C# am Hals statt Java™. Dann hab ich den Job gewechselt, um endlich wieder in Java™ entwickeln zu können. Natürlich nur für den Speziallfall _Funktionierende Software erstellen ohne Krämpfe im Arsch_.  :lol:

Aber das sieht halt jeder anders.

Ebenius


----------



## Gast (26. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sth_Weird hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich auch einen eher philosophischen Kommentar abgeben möchte und daher fachlich leider nichts produktives hinzufüge, aber manchmal kann man einfach nicht anders!

Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die Anhängerschaft zu einer Programmiersprache ist fast so ideologisch Überfrachtet, wie die zu einem Fußballverein oder einer Religion. Es kann nur einen bzw. eine geben! Und alles andere ist pauschal doof! Häufig läuft es wohl einfach auf das Prinzip hinaus: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass frisst er nicht! 
Gut, wenn man diese Absolutheiten braucht, dann ist das auch in Ordnung. Nur bitte tut den Hilfesuchenden einen Gefallen: Wenn ihr es nicht wißt und nur euren Senf dazugeben wollt, weil ihr euren Glauben Zelebrieren wollt, dann enthaltet euch einfach eines Kommentares, dass macht die Lösungssuche für alle anderen viel, viel einfacher!!!


----------



## Ebenius (26. Jan 2009)

Hört, hört!

[ edit ] Zu meiner Entschuldigung: Ich bin GUI-Entwickler und musste von Swing auf die Standard-Windows-GUI-Klassen mit dotnet 1.1 umsteigen. Und das ist tatsächlich ein Krampf. Gegen die Sprache C# hab ich nix, aber bzgl. GUI ging ohne nachkaufen fast gar nicht und die Online-Hilfe war hundsmiserabel. Wie ich aber oben schon schrieb: Jeder muss es selbst wissen.


----------

